# singapore divorce



## jakester1 (Jul 11, 2011)

My son (US citizen) and daughter-in-law Singapore citizen) are moving back to Singapore with 3-year-old twins. Their marriage is on the rocks. Son is trying to make it work but we fear daughter-in-law will file for divorce in Singapore.
How does that effect support, visitation, etc for Son?
What about grandparent-rights to visitation?
Please help!
Thank you.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

:: The Law Society of Singapore: Divorce

Divorce Procedure In Singapore - Know The Basics | Divorce Singapore

The Subordinate Courts of Singapore - FAQs: Divorce

I had the unwanted previlege of having sat through two divorces, one was a Muslim marriage, and the latter was civil law. And the latter was a case of a foreigner married to a Singapore girl.

In both cases, when there were signs of reconciliation, the judge banished both lawyers out of the room. The friends were allowed to stay back, but not allowed to speak up.

Well, the proceedings were very much akin to a board room meeting, by the way.

No theatrical drama.

When the children were called into the room, the lawyers and the friends were thrown out. It was just the presiding judge and the two parties and the kids.

Do some reading. Singapore is very straightforward.

It is not all gloomy.

And pray for the reconciliation, if possible.


----------

